# TEXAS CARSHOWS/PICNICS FOR THE 07



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

IT'S ALMOST HERE A NEW YEAR ALOT OF NEW RIDES COMING OUT AND SOME GETTING REDONE FOR THE NEW SEASON SO POST UP ALL YOUR UPCOMING EVENTS IN THE LONESTAR STATE .

WILL GET BACK TO YOU WITH MORE DETAILS ABOUT AN UPCOMING SHOW IN THE ATX STILL NEED TO GET ACTUAL DATE AND LOCATION


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T
MERRY X-MAS


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3F9iD3brDI


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WHAT'S M W HOMIES...........
WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYONE OUT TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL KEEP THE PEACE LOWRIDER PICNIC AT THE LAKE.

MAY 5th 2007

COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILY FOR A FUN FILLED PEACEFUL DAY AT THE LAKE ENJOY THE LOWRIDER CARS AND EAT UP SOME BBQ WE WILL HAVE JUMPERS AND LOTS OF GAMES FOR THE KIDS....LIVE DJ.... A PERFORMANCE BY THE COLDBLOODED DANCE TEAM 

WE WILL HAVE A HOP CONTEST AND TROPHIES WILL BE GIVEN TO

BEST LOWRIDER

SINGLE HOP

DOUBLE HOP

RADICAL

BEST HOP
SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP
STREET RIDERS

SPONSORED BY: BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS.COLDBLOODED RIDAZ C.C. AND THE HOMEBOY OG SWITCHMAN


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders 2nd annual picnic coming to Dallas June 24, 2007 / Dallas Lowriders (Waco Chapter) 1st annual picnic coming, the spring of 2007 in Waco...
So get your shit ready homie to come chill'n & grill with us; at both our picnics this year.
Cause you know how Dallas Lowriders do it homies. BIG... :0


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

*TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C. 
3RD ANNUAL SHOW N' SHINE CAR SHOW/HOP*
Saturday August 11, 2007
Maude Cobb Convention Center- Longview, TX
For more info: visit www.longviewcarshow.com
or email [email protected]
Cash prize for hop -single, double pump categories
Trophies awarded for all categories from lowriders to euros


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

jan 13,07 in austin texas 
held at the H&H ballroom
one day show
all vehicles welcome..lowriders,trucks,euros,classics,lowrider bikes....

dont really know anything else maybe somebody knows more....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: AUSTIN SETTING IT OFF ALREADY


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Mr Tim Walls wanted to let you guys know that there will be a Martin Luther King Parade on Jan 13th in Garland and wanted to see who was interested in being in the parade. If you have any questions, please call him as soon as possible, 214-356-0352. They are asking the ULA to show some cars on that day and Tim has more info on this.  thanks and we hope you can support this event.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 5 2007, 11:53 AM~6910331
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ANYBODY HEARD ANYTHING ON THE SHOW IN AUSTIN THIS WEEKEND BEING HELD AT THE H&H BALLROOM THERES GOTTA BE SOME AUSTIN RIDERS IN HERE SOMEWHERE HIDING .


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Jan 10 2007, 11:25 PM~6957972
> *ANYBODY HEARD ANYTHING ON THE SHOW IN AUSTIN THIS WEEKEND BEING HELD AT THE H&H BALLROOM  THERES GOTTA BE SOME AUSTIN RIDERS IN HERE SOMEWHERE HIDING .
> *



ya its this saturday i think the move in is from 8:30 to 12:00
from what i heard all cars are welcome....lowrider bikes too.....there is a hop comp.but i dont know the cash awards yet....thats all i know ...im just going to show up and see whats up .....


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 11 2007, 12:54 PM~6961059
> *ya its this saturday i think the move in is from 8:30 to 12:00
> from what i heard all cars are welcome....lowrider bikes too.....there is a hop comp.but i dont know the cash awards yet....thats all i know ...im just going to show up and see whats up .....
> *



POST SOME PICS UP I WANT TO GO BUT DON'T KNOW IF IM GOING TO BE ABLE TO PULL IT OFF I HAVE INSPECTION MONDAY MORNING SO NEED TO BE AT MY STORE ALL WEEKEND LONG TO GET MY CREW READY .


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

cool,


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T
4 
TEXAS RIDERS


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*If anyone needs any info on our show March 18, 2007 in Dallas Please feel free to PM or visit the website www.lmpevents.net*


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

POST A FLYER UP IN HERE IF YOU HAVE 1 .


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 18 2007, 05:09 PM~7024252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS picnic Sunday June 24th. Dallas Texas..

Dallas Lowriders Waco chapter will also be hosting a picnic in Waco. Will post date once it has been set....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 18 2007, 06:09 PM~7024252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be there, so get out the way...


----------



## 1 True Supporter (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jan 20 2007, 12:00 PM~7039389
> *
> *



If you have any questions regarding the car show Please call the phone number on the flyer. Got word that Joes' computer went down.


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 3 2007, 11:57 AM~6891091
> *jan 13,07 in austin texas
> held at the H&H ballroom
> one day show
> ...



I need to hit LiL more often. Did this get post-poned due to weather though?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

SWAP MEET this weekend in Ft Worth.

January 27 & 28

More Info


----------



## 1 True Supporter (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jan 24 2007, 11:15 PM~7078663
> *t
> t
> t
> *


ALRIGHT YOU BACK ON LINE :thumbsup: JUST LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED MY SERVICES AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ANY MORE SHOWS COMING UP??


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 26 2007, 11:38 PM~7098927
> *ANY MORE SHOWS COMING UP??
> *


the year is still young give it time


----------



## lolo_rida13 (Mar 18, 2006)

HELL YEAH!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
if you got any info post it up


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Presidentez Car Clun in Dallas will be having it's 1st Annual Picnic May 20th. More info the come...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If you are looking for car shows in Texas...keep an eye on the WEGO World Tour (wegoweb.org)....this will include many shows across Texas.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

EVERYONE WELCOME!!!!


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

LET'S GET THIS LOWRIDER PARTY STARTED


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Well, here goes...










So, what is the WWT? Well, the WWT is in no means competition for LRM/Go-Lo events. 

We just wanted to put together a series of shows open to any respected promoters who wanted to participate. We realize the car show scene has died down a lot over the past few years and wanted to bring it back up again. Hopefully, with the tour prize money, it will push people to show at more shows and help make the shows big again. Big shows attracts new people to the sport/culture and helps keep lowriding in the spotlight.

As one of the organizers of this venture, we are in no way trying to profit from the WWT. All of the sponsor money raised is being used for the cash awards, trophies, promotional material, etc. I will not make a penny on the tour itself. My personal benefit will be, hopefully, there will be more cars at my personal events. 

The cash payouts at the championship show will probably be as follows:
$2,500 - Tour Champion
$2,500 - Club Champion
$500 - Radical Custom Champ
$500 - Full Custom Champ
$500 - Semi Custom Champ
$500 - Mild Custom Champ
$500 - Street Custom Champ
$500 - Bike Champion
$500 - Hop Champion
$500 - Association Champion

Preliminary Show List (still subject to change):
3/18 - LMPevents in Dallas' Fair Park (Full points)
5/6 - LMPevents in Austin's Travis County Expo Center (Full)
6/3 - Houston in Reliant Arena (Full)
8/5 - Dallas in Market Hall (Half)
8/11 - Tiempos Locos in Longview (Full)
8/26 - M&M Promotions in Houston (Half)
9/2 - Royal Touch in Bryan, TX (Half)
9/16 - LMPevents in Austin's Travis County Expo Center (Half)
11/? - 25th Annual Los Magnificos (FULL)

I also wanted to stress having the "class champions"...normally cash awards are only for the "radical" cars and other full custom automobiles. We wanted each class of car to have a tour champion so even the daily driver in "street custom" can have a chance to be the champion and pick up some cash. Hopefully, as the tour grows and sponsors grow, we will be able to continually increase the prize money!

If you guys have any questions, I would love to explain more, just let me know.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

***Car Show & Concert***

Waco, Texas – March 24, 2007

(Official flyer with more information will be sent out at a later date)

Presented by:

D.E.A. Entertainment

&

Viejitos Car Club

(Rio Grande Valley Chapter)

Live performances by:

Juan Gotti (feat. S.U.M.)

Angel & Big Chop * DJ KMB & Big Joe * The Muzic Cartel

Chaos Click * Organized Rhymes * Lil B * Lil Nova

Eternal & Young Ace * Jr. & The Star Lights

Son De Rey * Distance Lights

(Performances are subject to change)

Car Show:

Classic/Antique, Lowrider, Mini Truck, Street/Hot Rod, Euro, SUV,

Luxury, Mini-Truck, Full Size Truck, and Lowrider Bike

-

1st, 2nd, &3rd Place trophies for all categories,

and “Best of Show” Award

-

$20 vehicle registration fee * $10 bicycle registration fee

For performing & vendor space information, please contact:

D.E.A. Entertainment representative

David Arias (512) 789-2363

[email protected]

For car show information, please contact:

Viejitos Car Club – Rio Grande Valley Chapter representative

Rigo Charo (512) 228-9262

[email protected]


----------



## adhlowrider (Aug 1, 2005)

THERE WILL BE A CAR SHOW IN ALPINE TX ON CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND WILL POST MORE INFO NEXT WEEK


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

NO SHOWS NEAR AUSTIN?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 15 2007, 08:49 PM~7272577
> *NO SHOWS NEAR AUSTIN?
> *


got waco on the 24th and fredricksburg on may 6th ans also royal touch all those locations are close to austin if you like to travel


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

And don't forget the Travis County Expo Center for Cinco De Mayo and Fiestas Patrias


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## Powder J (Feb 9, 2007)

Whats up with the Hub city? No car shows around here?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2007, 11:42 AM~7277599
> *And don't forget the Travis County Expo Center for Cinco De Mayo and Fiestas Patrias
> *



i will be there


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jan 22 2007, 06:14 PM~7057308
> *I need to hit LiL more often. Did this get post-poned due to weather though?
> *


yope jack said later in the year  :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T
4
TEXAS BAJITOS


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

How the Texas Tour Entertainment Car Show in Lubbock on May 20th theres a topic for it on here


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

Wheres the crusin goin down for EASTER? Austin/San Anto anybody got a crusin spot or anything goin on ?


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

San Jose Church's Annual Jamaica and Car Show

Sunday June 10th 2007 in Hereford Texas @ Dameron Park

YOU MUST PRE-REGISTER BY MAY 25TH
1st, 2nd, 3rd place trophies for the following classes
Lowrider, Trucks, Tuners, Classics, Motorcycles, Hot Rods and Lowrider bikes
(entry fee pre-register is $20 and day of show is $25)

Public is invited come enjoy the games, food, cars and live music

Car Hop Cash Prize
$150 for single pump
$150 for double pump
(entry fee pre-register $20 and day of show $25)

Move in times 8am-12pm, Showtime 12-7 pm Car Hop @5pm
Judging starts @ 1pm, Awards @ 6pm

ALL PROCEEDS BENEFIT THE SAN JOSE CHURCH

For car show information please contact Bryan @ (806) 382-3454


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 4 2007, 07:58 PM~7174374
> *Presidentez Car Clun in Dallas will be having it's 1st Annual Picnic May 20th. More info the come...
> *


*WE WILL BE HAVING OUR PICNIC ON MAY 20TH,AT LYNN CREEK PARK AT JOE POOL LAKE IN GRAND PRAIRIE TEXAS ,EVERYBODY IS WELCOMED !* :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Powder J_@Feb 17 2007, 12:49 PM~7286014
> *Whats up with the Hub city?  No car shows around here?
> *


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

what happend to the June 17 car show topic, i think it was going to be at the Dallas convention center :uh:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

what happend to the June 17 car show topic, i think it was going to be at the Dallas convention center :uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 29 2007, 01:49 PM~7578031
> *what happend to the June 17 car show topic, i think it was going to be at the Dallas convention center :uh:
> *


ITS STILL ON !


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

LAST RIDE SHOWDOWN CARSHOW BENEFIT
FOR GEORGE GARCIA (THE ONE WITH THE HEARSE)

SUNDAY, APRIL 15, 2007
CUAUHTEMOC HALL 1100 PATTON ST., SAN MARCOS, TX, 78666

CAR SHOW 11AM-4PM
CONCERT 5PM-?

SPECIAL GUESTS:
JUAN GOTTI
RASHEED
MARIPOSA
JES LATINO
MIKE B
1-35 UHAULERS
LITTLE JOE
WISE GUY
MARCUS RED
CHICANO TX BOYS
YOUNG STRUGGLING
MEXICANS
FILERO
24/7 HUSTLERS
YOUNG RENEGADE
FUNNY BOY,.......AND MANY MORE!!!

ELVIS PRESLEY IMPERSONATOR
MAXIMUM SOUND
NICK VILLAREAL AND MANY MORE

5.00 BBQ PLATES FROM 11-4PM
10.00 ENTRANCE FEE
25.00 CAR ENTRY
15.00 BIKE ENTRY

SPONSORED BY: JO ANN CHAGOLLA, ZONE D EROTICA, PERFECT 10, AUTO ZONE, HIGH TIMES, ARTHUR AND LIZA LONGORIA, HEB, ERNIES BODY SHOP, CUEVAS PRODUCE, JOSE RAMIREZ (GAME OVER TOWING-RECOVERY), CUAUTHEMOC HALL

PLEASE COME BY TO SEE GEORGE AND MAKE HIS DREAM COME TRUE THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOD BLESS.


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 2 2007, 11:03 PM~7606840
> *LAST RIDE SHOWDOWN CARSHOW BENEFIT
> FOR GEORGE GARCIA (THE ONE WITH THE HEARSE)
> 
> ...


Is Garcia sick or something, what's his dream?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

post em up it's showtime all around the state.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ANGLE (Apr 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

This Friday night our first Cruise Night for this year....










*+==============================================================================+*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 2 2007, 10:58 AM~7819555
> *This Friday night our first Cruise Night for this year....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SilentBob (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC 2nd Annual Picnic. 
Flag Pole Hill park in Dallas. Sun July 8th


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*PRESIDENTEZ CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC THIS SUNDAY MAY 20TH,AT JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)---PAVILLION #3, 11AM----6PM !*


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 2 2007, 01:58 PM~7819555
> *This Friday night our first Cruise Night for this year....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Posting this up for The Homies de Low Impressions out of Cuero looks like they got every catagorie covered .



The Family Club 409 W. Main Cuero, TX along with Low Impression Custom Car & Truck Club
Present the 1st Annual Car Show Sunday July 1,2007 Set-Up Time: 8:00 a.m.-11:00 a.m. Show Time: 12:00 p.m.-6:00 p.m. NO ICE CHEST ALLOWED !!!! BRING YOUR OWN LAWN CHAIRS !!!! MUSIC BY DJ 
CLASSES
Lowrider Bomb
Lowrider Bomb Truck 
Lowrider 60's Lowrider 
70's Lowrider 
80's Lowrider 
90's Classics 
Street Rods 
Trucks 
East Coast Rides 
Lowrider Euro 
Euro Racer 
Bikes 
Motorcycle 
SPECIAL AWARDS 
Best In Show
Best Paint 
Best Interior 
Best Engine 
Best Hydraulics
Best Airbags
Longest Distance
SOUND-OFF COMPETITION
1ST, 2ND, 3RD for all classes
ENTRY FEE: BOOTHS-$30
BIKES- $15 
CARS & TRUCKS-$25
For More Info Call-Pat Brown Jr.361-652-0222 
Jay Perez 361-655-0564


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders CC 2nd Annual picnic.  Nothing else needs to be said.. :0


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

If Anybody needs reg-forms give me a call and leave your info i will mail them out to you a.s.a.p # is on my signature.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wanna be a part of something bigger than yourself? Want to do something for the community you are a part of and raised in? If you are interested in sponsoring or participating in this event for area children in the community hit me up. We are looking for family friendly bands willing to donate a performance, monetary sponsorships, art contest entries, Custom Car, Truck and Bike entries, etc. Help the Houston Lowrider Council assist Pancho Claus to bring Christmas in July to area kids at the Ripley House on 4410 Navigation. 

Entry fee $15..Car......$10 Bike....$5 Model Car
THE CAR SHOW IS ON SUNDAY JULY 15th


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Not from Houston but a part of the lowrider comunity and im glad to see somebody else doing something to put a smile on a young childs face :thumbsup: that's our next generation of riders you guys are helping out right there in any way possible .


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 05:33 AM~8109327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just helpin' you out, but that panchoclaus site hasn't been updated since 2005 with the dates from back then.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

EXTAZY C.C. PLAINVIEW CHAPTER BRINGS YOU THE 18TH ANNUAL FIESTA CAMPESINA IN PLAINVIEW, TX AT THE BROADWAY PARK

ENTRY FORM CAN BE PICK AT THE DAY OF THE SHOW ALL ENTRIES MUST BE PAID ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW CASH OR MONEY ORDER ( NON REFUNDABLE )

CARS, TRUCKS & MOTORCYCLES - $15.00
LOWRIDER BIKES - $15.00
CAR HOP - $20.00

PRIZES INCLUDE: PEOPLES CHOICE, BEST OF SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST INTERIOR, AND CLUB PARTICIPATION

July 29th Sunday
SET UP TIME 7AM - 11AM
JUDGING BEGINS AT NOON
AWARD PRESANTATION AT 4PM

FOR MORE INFO CALL MARTIN FLORES (PRESIDENT) 806-869-5677

OR CALL FREDDIE GAITAN (TEASURER) 806-292-6599

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP ON GETTING THIS INFO OUT TO THE PEOPLE ( HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE )

ROBERT GAITAN (PRESIDENT) EXTAZY C.C. SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER..



posting this up for the homies out in west texas. goodluck on the event .see you guys soon
prize money for the hop is
$100-single
$100 double
more will be added depending on number of entries . 
come on out west texas show these vatos some support.
so far from my understanding backyard creations outta Hereford is going to be there with their hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC 2nd Annual picnic. Sun Aug 26th Flag Pole Hill Park Dallas. Corner of Buckner & Northwest Hwy. Off 75 Fwy, exit Northwest Hwy, go East about 4 miles on Northwest Hwy, park enterence is at the Corner of Buckner & Northwest Hwy... Turn left at light, Buckner ends & goes right into the park.

For questions pm me; Homie John


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

to The Top for the Homies putting it down across Texas


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

Corner of Buckner & Northwest Hwy. Off 75 Fwy, exit Northwest Hwy, go East about 4 miles on Northwest Hwy, park enterence is at the Corner of Buckner & Northwest Hwy... Turn left at light, Buckner ends & goes right into the park.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

EXTAZY C.C. PLAINVIEW CHAPTER BRINGS YOU THE 18TH ANNUAL FIESTA CAMPESINA IN PLAINVIEW, TX AT THE BROADWAY PARK

ENTRY FORM CAN BE PICK AT THE DAY OF THE SHOW ALL ENTRIES MUST BE PAID ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW CASH OR MONEY ORDER ( NON REFUNDABLE )

CARS, TRUCKS & MOTORCYCLES - $15.00
LOWRIDER BIKES - $15.00
CAR HOP - $20.00

PRIZES INCLUDE: PEOPLES CHOICE, BEST OF SHOW, BEST PAINT, BEST INTERIOR, AND CLUB PARTICIPATION

July 29th Sunday
SET UP TIME 7AM - 11AM
JUDGING BEGINS AT NOON
AWARD PRESANTATION AT 4PM

FOR MORE INFO CALL MARTIN FLORES (PRESIDENT) 806-869-5677

OR CALL FREDDIE GAITAN (TEASURER) 806-292-6599

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP ON GETTING THIS INFO OUT TO THE PEOPLE ( HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE )


posting this up for the homies out in west texas. goodluck on the event .see you guys soon
prize money for the hop is
$100-single
$100 double
more will be added depending on number of entries . 
come on out west texas show these vatos some support.
so far from my understanding backyard creations outta Hereford is going to be there with their hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 29 2007, 10:47 AM~8418840
> *
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 06:35 PM~8420760
> *
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I talked to Gloria today and this is the update on Fidel's fundraiser:

Palmer's off of I10 and Wayside
Saturday August 4
From 11 am - 5 pm
$6 a plate and of coarse you can always donate more if you'd like.
Hope to see you all there.


----------



## lowrider4life (Jan 11, 2007)

SOUTH HOUSTON C.C. IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just want to invite everyone out to our Show.

Juan KT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 29 2007, 10:24 AM~8418764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin: *1 more for West Texas they keepin alive and well out in El Chuco*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Talked to Gloria today and she said Fidel is doing well. She also said Lowrider Magazine might go over to Palmers on Saturday and do a write up on Fidel and the Houston car club support. I'm going to try and get in touch with Edgar and see if he knows anything about this. If they are coming it would be nice to have some cars out there. 

Houston Car Clubs


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 29 2007, 11:24 AM~8418764
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 31 2007, 12:55 PM~8437535
> *:biggrin: 1 more for West Texas they keepin alive and well  out in El Chuco
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:12 AM~8424502
> *Just want to invite everyone out to our Show.
> 
> Juan  KT
> ...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Would like to invite every one out to our West Texas's Chapter show in Sept. Would love to see all other car clubs attend, UCE rides will be exhibition only. Hope to see everyone there!!!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Low Impression Custom Car & Truck Club

present

Custom Car & Truck Show

Riverside Park Special Events Area

Victoria,TX

Sunday August 19,2007

Set Up Time~8:00 a.m.-11:00 a.m.

Show Time~12:00 p.m.-6:00 p.m.

Music Provided by DJ NITTO

CLASSES:

Lowrider Bomb Lowrider Bomb Truck

Lowrider 60's Lowrider 70's

Lowrider 80's Lowrider 90

Classics Street Rods

Trucks East Coast Ride

Lowrider Euro Euro Racer

Bikes Motorcycle

SPECIAL AWARDS

Best In Show Best Paint

Best Interior Best Engine

Best Hydraulics Best Airbags

Longest Distance

SOUND-OFF COMPETITION

1st, 2nd, 3rd

Entry Fee:

Cars & Trucks-$25

Bikes-$15

Booths-$30

BRING YOUR OWN LAWN CHAIRS !!!!

For more info contact:
Pat Brown 361-652-0222
Jay Perez 361-385-7068
direct connect 135*838*12266
Irene Perez 361-235-6044


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

HOPE TO C TODOS LOS LOWRIDER C.C. IN THA DFW AND SOLO RIDERS !!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 29 2007, 10:24 AM~8418764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I need your help. I want to have a bike build off at the Los Magnificos car show on November 4th. The entries have to be bikes built by a team of kids. Like an after school program or an art program during school or even a community center. The main idea is to get kids to work together as a team. Do you all know anyone that has a program like that. I talked to Chino with Juiced already and his class at Marshall middle school is doing it, but I need at least 2 more entries. I'm thinking of the winning group getting $500.00 to go to their program. The winner will be picked by the people entering the car show. Like a peoples choice type award. On Sunday the groups can put their bikes up for sale (if they want) to get money for their next project.


----------

